# Nature aquascape "Gora"



## Radevski (16 Aug 2018)

Hello everyone!

Here is a thread from my curent aquascape

900x500x450
Nature style

I plan to have emersed part from the back...ive already put there few echinodorus sp. and some giant anubias
on the submersed part there is bolbitis difformis,anubias mini,java moss,fissidens and few buchephalandras...soon ill put microsorums (trindents,mini,dward) and some pinantifidas on the rocks on the back
From fish i have 4 rams,40 neon tetras,few neriti snails and around 30-40 red shrimps

I am here to get some feedback on my work and hopefully to learn more...so advices,ctritics and comments are much appreciated

Here are some datails




One video from the baby ram


----------



## TBRO (16 Aug 2018)

Looks lovely, good feeling of depth with the concave scape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radevski (11 Sep 2018)

Hello,
Here is a lil update on my tank


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Sep 2018)

Beautiful... love the way you have used the full height of the tank


----------



## Radevski (12 Sep 2018)

Any advise to improve my aquascape?


----------



## TBRO (16 Sep 2018)

Hard to add much! It’s a great scape! 

Maybe more moss of the lava rock and more epiphite plants on the wood, might add to the “aged” look. The dark rock is a great back drop for the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radevski (18 Sep 2018)

Hello,

I think i have some problem in my tank...
Recently i noticed how some of the microsorums (trindent and mini coral) and cryptocoryne start to roll some of their leafs...also i noticed holes and burns on the sides...
I was monitoring the anubias but nothing harsh on them...maybe here and there some spot...
This must be some deficiency of element...what do you think?
I go with full EI..one day i dose N,K,P and one day i dose EasyLife ProFito, water is changed 7-10 days
Tank is 200 litres sizes (90*45*50)

https://ibb.co/keZEsK
https://ibb.co/bGU3me
https://ibb.co/cHknCK
https://ibb.co/kYtJKz
https://ibb.co/cbwime
https://ibb.co/hsNpRe


----------



## Edvet (18 Sep 2018)

You use CO2? Structural damage is often CO2 related. Maybe increased plantmass increased CO2 demand or blocked flow?


----------



## Radevski (18 Sep 2018)

Yes i do. You may have right..ive never gave a thought about co2...plant mass i bigger..co2 is same...
About the flow...well..too much microsorums are added..lot of them..i bet they block the flow...i mean i am sure they block it..but...thats the construction...got no idea how to deal that prob.
I have one more canister filter that i can plug in..but that will be too much...


----------



## Edvet (18 Sep 2018)

With CO2 we generally advice to go with 10x tankturnover flow ( as stated by filter manufacturer).


----------



## Lee iley (18 Sep 2018)

The scape looks really good love the wood and the moss.


----------



## Daniel (29 Sep 2018)

Loving the scape. Reminds me of a ADA gallery style scape on a smaller scale


----------



## Radevski (29 Oct 2018)

Just to show how things are going till now...
I am fortunate,no algae hits till now....only some diatom spots here and there on the sand,but i manage to remove it on weekly water change basis
Details in front.,middle and back are missing....but too lazy 
I recorded with GoPro 5...to be honest i expected more from this camera haha


----------



## TBRO (29 Oct 2018)

The buce and anubias look cool against the dark rock. 

Diatoms are a nuisance! 

Maybe try the GoPro underwater? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Love the height of this! Have you used anything to keep its structure? Or are the rocks just held with the substrate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radevski (1 Nov 2018)

@TBRO thank you very much.
I wanted to make frontal shot...tank is too small for underwater...its 90cm... :/

@Tucker90  Thanks! Yes i did, firstly i made the rock construction,then i put fitler floss inside...just to make it like basket...then i put the wood material and the soil. On some points i was using super glue and cigarte filter,on other i just filled holes with filter floss. For now it keeps the structure stable..i dont see how it can fall....but time will show..lets hope that it will stay 

Here is one more with better resolution....i always prefered videos instead of photos


----------

